# MK3 Info and Configurator now on the Audi USA site



## RocketGuy (Jul 1, 2000)

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-tt-coupe


----------



## RocketGuy (Jul 1, 2000)

Ooops, just noticed this a repost. Sorry about that. Enjoy anyway!


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*Doesn't work*

Has never worked for me…:banghead:


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

*Canadian Configure is up too! kinda.....*

A "sort" of config is up....

Doesnt seem like the red leather will be available in Canada.... 


43,000 US for TT
52,000 US for TTS

52,000 CAD for TT
62,000 CAD for TTS


Seems like a lot more is standard now on the TTS at least here in canada. Im really bummed about the lack of red leather. Not a huge issue as im on my second TTS and really waiting for the RS.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Is it just me or does it seem like TTS actually has LESS choices for color despite the exclusive colors.
Also is there no way to order the TT S-Line yet? I'm not a fan of this type of configurator.


----------

